# My First Computer.



## David12325

Im looking to purchase my first computer but cannot decide/tell the difference between the two. 

Computer 1.

* CPU --- Intel sandy bridge Core i5 2500 3.3 GHz 6M LGA1155 Processor ( Intel Latest technology )
* Motherboard --- GIGABYTE /Asus Intel H61 Chipset Socket 1155 (Revised B3 Stepping)
* Memory --- Transcend or Kingston 4GB DDR3-1333 Memory
* Hard Drive --- Seagate /West Digital /Samsung 500GB Hard Drive
* DVD Writer --- SATA 22x Speed Optical DVD Writer
* PC Case ---COOLER MASTER Elite 334 Mid Tower 420W Peak PSU FOR BOTH ATX &Micro-ATX w/HD AUDIO
* Video Card --- Nvidia Geforce GT440 1Gb
* Audio --- Realtek ALC889A 8 -Channel High-Definition Audio
* Network --- RTL8211CL Gigabit LAN
* USB Port --- 2 Front USB, 6 Rear USB 



Computer two. 

Processor: HDX840WFGMBOX
AMD Phenom II X4 840 - Quad Core 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W

#Motherboard: GA-78LMT-S2P
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P AMD 760G mATX Socket AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3-1333 RAID

#Video Card: GV-N430OC-1GL
Gigabyte GV-N430OC-1GL Overclocked Geforce GT 430 1GB GDDR3 VGA DVI HDMI Low Profile Capable

#RAM: 4GB 1333MHz DDR3 DIMM

#Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar SE 500GB SATA II 7200RPM 16MB Cache

#Optical: 22X SATA Dual Layer DVD-ReWriter. OEM with software included 


Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wolfeking

We will save you the trouble and go ahead and build it yourself. Its not hard and I bet for what you will pay for one of those, we can get you a better setup. 

And the first one is better, more expensive, and the same crap quality. I dont see a PSU brand there, that is the single most important piece of info to say what a better computer is. 

And the video card is a generation behind, and low end.


----------



## David12325

I have no experience in building computers. I would not even know where to start and my knowledge on parts/components is very limited. Im just looking for something 'okay' to start with and to play my games in better quality than now and slowly upgrade as i get the money.

The compute im using now is YEARS old. 

intel (R) Pentium (R) D CPU 2.66GHZ, 2.66GHZ on 2gb of ram with ATI Radeon HD 4600 series (1gb) graphics card, which i do not even see the point in seeing as the computer can hardly use its power. 150gb hard drive....


----------



## jonnyp11

what are you looking at spending, i know anything with a 2500 is going to be a little pricey, but building is extremely easy, just a few screws and some time, not much more. look up building videos as the forums tutorial with pics no longer has picks and i think they removed it.


----------



## wolfeking

Seems they did. We might have to make an updated one. 

Building is easy. Just read the manuals for your parts, and try not to break anything and you will be fine.  I think neweggtv on youtube has a build video. 

What games are you going to be playing?  We can put together a build list to fit the games within your budget.


----------



## onipar

If it helps, I just built my first computer and it was easy.  Yes, neweggtv has a great how to series, which is what I used in conjunction with asking many questions on this forum 

I'd say it's a worthy endeavor to save some money, get to know your computer a little better, and get to hand pick your components instead of settling for what comes in a pre-built.


----------



## David12325

I live in New Zealand and am only a teenager. I have about a grand, equivalent to about 760 U.S. dollars. 

Looking to play, Wow, Skyrim, Left 4 dead and some of the games that come out later this year. I want to play them with reasonably high graphics, right now i have to run WoW on the lowest graphic and still get 3 fps in a 25 man raid. (if anyone here plays WoW) 

It will also be my personal computer for all those things like, word processing and photo and video editing.


----------



## jonnyp11

do you or anyone here know of good sites for new zealand?


----------



## wolfeking

http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=9400824
http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=397205
http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=390312
http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=393402
http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=399506
http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=390257
http://www.ascent.co.nz/productspecification.aspx?ItemID=341387

$17 over budget and you still need a copy of windows. 
Seems parts over there are way expensive.


----------



## jonnyp11

i think this is better

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=1001014

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=911577

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=859231

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=846234

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=922057

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=797902

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=564487

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=485463

then a wifi adapter and a dvd drive.


----------



## David12325

Is that all the pieces you need to build the computer? 
do you need any equipment to put a computer together?


----------



## wolfeking

a screw driver, and a ESD strap.  Might want to have some zip ties around for cable management.


----------



## David12325

jonnyp11 said:


> i think this is better
> 
> http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=1001014
> 
> http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=911577
> 
> http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=859231
> 
> http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=846234
> 
> http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=922057
> 
> http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=797902
> 
> http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=564487
> 
> http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=485463
> 
> then a wifi adapter and a dvd drive.




Just to comfirm, these parts are all compatible?


----------



## wolfeking

it is compatible, but I would steer clear of the FX processors. Their performance is lackluster.


----------



## David12325

What would you recommend instead?


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> it is compatible, but I would steer clear of the FX processors. Their performance is lackluster.



i didn't want to pick it really, but it should work fine for as high settings as that gpu can pull, and it was like 30 less than the 965 so for the budget i though it would work, and the patch they pulled actually did improve gaming from what i saw (then again it was using the 8-core like the i7 only putting one thread to each module which you can easily do in the task manager)


----------



## David12325

Ive been watching the neweggtv guide and so far it looks very imformative. Building my own computer was never an option but now it just might be possible .


----------



## David12325

I would also need a optical drive/dvd drive. Are these cheap and could i get a recommendation from pricespy.nz if possible.


----------



## Perkomate

yeah they're really cheap. Like $30, can't seem to find the one i'm looking for on the site.

Building a computer is so simple you'll be surprised. It's good fun too.


----------



## wolfeking

they are cheap. And any of them will work. Just grab the cheapest one they have.
http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?p=875326


----------



## David12325

You guys have been awesome, thank you so much. Ill keep you posted on my progress!


----------



## David12325

jonnyp11 said:


> i didn't want to pick it really, but it should work fine for as high settings as that gpu can pull, and it was like 30 less than the 965 so for the budget i though it would work, and the patch they pulled actually did improve gaming from what i saw (then again it was using the 8-core like the i7 only putting one thread to each module which you can easily do in the task manager)



When it came to pricing, it came in under budget. What is this 965 you speak of?


----------



## David12325

Would "Kingston DDR3 8GB 1600MHz Gaming +Performance HyperX Memory Kit (2x4GB) CL9 Non-ECC Dimm (KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX)" be an acceptable substitute for "Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 XMP 2x4GB (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX) "


----------



## Richard89

David12325 said:


> Would "Kingston DDR3 8GB 1600MHz Gaming +Performance HyperX Memory Kit (2x4GB) CL9 Non-ECC Dimm (KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX)" be an acceptable substitute for "Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL9 XMP 2x4GB (KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX) "



It has the same clock speed and socket size, so it should work.


----------



## David12325

so it "should" work. 
 I want to be 100% sure before I go wasting my money on useless components. But im sure your right


----------



## Richard89

If the socket size is the same and the clock speed is the same, it will work, assuming the motherboard you selected will support that clock speed and socket size.


----------



## David12325

http://pricespy.co.nz/product.php?e=911577 is the motherboard


----------



## jonnyp11

yes it will work perfectly fine, that mobo supports 1866 i know and it might support higher than that.

and the 965 is the amd phenom II x4 965


----------



## David12325

Would you recommend spending that extra 30 dollars to get the 965? 
(Im assuming that everything will still be compatible)


----------



## jonnyp11

At thispoint yes, there is supposed to be a patch out early next year but I don't think the gain if there is any will be worth the wait.


----------



## OswaldLuis

David12325 said:


> I have no experience in building computers. I would not even know where to start and my knowledge on parts/components is very limited. Im just looking for something 'okay' to start with and to play my games in better quality than now and slowly upgrade as i get the money.
> 
> The compute im using now is YEARS old.
> 
> intel (R) Pentium (R) D CPU 2.66GHZ, 2.66GHZ on 2gb of ram with ATI Radeon HD 4600 series (1gb) graphics card, which i do not even see the point in seeing as the computer can hardly use its power. 150gb hard drive....


I have a member of my family that build a gaming pc for 500$ and he can play alot of games in ultra graphic,you can also get one economic,and i have a computer that its worse than yours and i can play wow without low fps



wolfeking said:


> Seems they did. We might have to make an updated one.
> 
> Building is easy. Just read the manuals for your parts, and try not to break anything and you will be fine.  I think neweggtv on youtube has a build video.
> 
> What games are you going to be playing?  We can put together a build list to fit the games within your budget.


I agree with you,there are alot of tutorials that show this online,the reason why google exists its to find them


----------



## jonnyp11

OswaldLuis said:


> I have a member of my family that build a gaming pc for 500$ and he can play alot of games in ultra graphic,you can also get one economic,and i have a computer that its worse than yours and i can play wow without low fps



yes, if i had a geforce 210 i could max any i game i wanted probably, at 800x600 that is. most people want a higher resolution.


----------



## David12325

My power supply just arrived today and i brought a 24 inch l.e.d. screen with hdmi yesterday. Getting excited!


----------



## Perkomate

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## David12325

If anyone is even still following this thread, the people i ordered my computer parts off still havent sent me my parts. Which i ordered on the 19th of december might i add. ****ing useless.


----------



## StrangleHold

Who did you end up ordering from? Have you signed in and checked on the order, if its been sent yet or a tracking number?


----------



## David12325

Ive called and sorted out the problem and everything should arrive by next thursday!
They told me they had sent it, but did no because they had none of the motherboard i ordered and thats where the confusion started because they thought they had sent it aswell.


----------



## David12325

I'm fairly sure now that ive just be 'scammed' out of my money for 8/10 of my computer parts. Unable to contact owner and still no tracking number on any of the packages.
Fingers crossed, but things arent looking good at all.


----------

